# Block der Browser-Zurück-Taste



## renard (16. November 2005)

Hi!

 Was verhindert auf manchen Webseiten, dass ich im Browser Window nicht mehr mit der Zurück-Taste auf die vorhergehende Seite komme? 

 Ich finde es echt blöd, dass sich jemand sowas macht - nervt doch nur. Solche Seiten besuch ich nicht mehr. .


----------



## hpvw (16. November 2005)

Ich könnte mir zwei Wege vorstellen, die dieses Verhalten bewirken:

Zum einen könnte ein Meta-Refresh schuld sein. Dies ließe sich umgehen, indem man in der History des Browsers einfach zwei Einträge zurückgeht und somit die Seite, die nur weiterleitet, überspringt.

Theoretisch könnte ich mir auch eine ganz fiese Möglichkeit mit JavaScript vorstellen, die den Link in einem neuen Fenster öffnet und die eigene Seite schließt. Das würde aber vermutlich mit vielen Browsern nicht funktionieren, da nicht jedes Fenster durch JavaScript automatisch geschlossen werden kann.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## renard (16. November 2005)

Habe grade ein Beispiel gefunden: http://www.du-bist-deutschland.de/opencms/opencms/Home.html?connection=dsl&system=win

 Weisst Du in diesem konkreten Fall, was dahinter steckt?


----------



## franz007 (16. November 2005)

Was ist mit der Seite
Man kommt ja auf die vorherige Seite und dort wird halt das flash movie von vorne wieder abgespielt.


----------



## hpvw (16. November 2005)

Auf der Seite sorgt ein JavaScript für die Weiterleitung. Deaktiviere JS und rufe die Seite auf.
Im Quellcode und den dort verlinkten Dateien siehst Du was dort passiert. Na gut, man sieht es nicht unbedingt, ich steige bei der init.js zumindest nicht hinter.

Gruß hpvw


----------

